# Using temporary phone numbers to sign up to an exchange?



## kaedin (Jan 30, 2020)

Hey guys, just joined and thought this would be an ideal place to ask for some advice..

I want to join a crypto exchange as its one of the few that has volume for the coin im invested in. The site is asking me for a mobile number to verify via sms but I'm hesitant as i dont know if its legit or not.  
Has anyone used any of those temporary phone number sites to sign up to exchanges?   Does google voice work?

Thanks!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 30, 2020)

Buy a sim card activate it and use that number


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 30, 2020)

Lmao imagine signing up for a crypto site you think might be dodgy.

Yeah it's the phone you need to worry about...


----------



## ERazer (Jan 30, 2020)

get "pay as you go" sims

i personally use Ting


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 30, 2020)

I removed your link as it might be interpreted as spam


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 2, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> Lmao imagine signing up for a crypto site you think might be dodgy.



There are legit exchanges, and not legit exchanges.  I don't know why the phone is even relevant at that point, either you trust it or you don't.


----------



## damian246 (Aug 21, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> There are legit exchanges, and not legit exchanges. I


And there a some legit exchanges turning non legit after a hack or else.


----------



## LFaWolf (Aug 21, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> There are legit exchanges, and not legit exchanges.  I don't know why the phone is even relevant at that point, either you trust it or you don't.



You missed the point. We are laughing because the OP is about to transfer hundreds if not thousands of dollars to an Exchange, but worrying if he/she should give the Exchange a real phone number.

Some sites/places that deal with money or confidential info do not accept Google Voice number as legit. I know Venmo and Microsoft as 2 of them. Not sure about the Exchange in question here.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 21, 2020)

damian246 said:


> And there a some legit exchanges turning non legit after a hack or else.



That's not how legit works.  You register as a money transfer agency you have your name in a book somewhere, people and the state can some and sue you for loss.  Whether there is anything to retrieve is up for debate, but that's hacking in general, not exclusive to crypto.



LFaWolf said:


> You missed the point. We are laughing because the OP is about to transfer hundreds if not thousands of dollars to an Exchange, but worrying if he/she should give the Exchange a real phone number.



It is ironic (like I said, you either trust it or you don't), but this was literally 5+ months ago now you are replying too.  I almost forgot this thread existed.


----------

